# [SOLVED] Overclocking 95 HP Pavilion



## JMPatts94 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a 1995 HP Pavilion model 4550z with an MEB-VM motherboard that holds an Intel Celeron Processor that runs at 466 MHz with a Windows 98SE o/s. The Bios version is "PhoenixBios." Of course, the "CPU Speed" in Bios is locked and inaccessible. I would like to overclock my cpu. Is there anyway I can unlock and make this accessible to myself? If not, is there any other way i can overclock my cpu?



Thanks if you can help me!!!
JMPatts94


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking 95 HP Pavilion*

Your PC,as well as most all OEM units, has the Bios locked to prevent OC'ing and damaging the lower quality components.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Overclocking 95 HP Pavilion*

what he said ^

you cant overclock something that wont like overclocking.


----------



## JMPatts94 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking 95 HP Pavilion*

lol, ok then.. thanks.. i heard about software programs that can overclock, would that possibly work? or would it be a better idea to stay away from that and just leave my pc as is?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Overclocking 95 HP Pavilion*

Leave it as is, software programs seldom work correctly on retail boards let alone locked OEM boards.


----------



## JMPatts94 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking 95 HP Pavilion*

Alrighty, well thank you very much for the help!

Much Appreciated,
JMPatts94


----------

